# Help grilling monkfish



## tenspeed (Jul 6, 2015)

The local market frequently has monkfish, sometimes as low as $3.99 per pound.  I've grilled it, but am a little disappointed with the texture.  I cut it into 2 inch pieces, marinated it in EVOO, lemon juice and a few herbs, skewered the pieces and grilled it.  It came out very moist but pretty much fell off the skewers.  I was hoping for a firmer texture, more like lobster that it is usually compared to.  Any suggestions?

  I've sauteed it with a few veggies, added some marinara and served it over pasta.  That came out pretty good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 6, 2015)

Good price.  I might leave out the lemon juice in the marinade and just squeeze it on in the end, as it can tend to disintegrate stuff.  Brushing it with a bit of butter might be good.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 6, 2015)

We've had the greatest success grilling this fish by first steaming it to firm it up a bit, then grilling it.   Doing it this way does seem to create a lobster-like consistency and even flavor.


----------



## tenspeed (Jul 6, 2015)

Katie H said:


> We've had the greatest success grilling this fish by first steaming it to firm it up a bit, then grilling it.   Doing it this way does seem to create a lobster-like consistency and even flavor.


Interesting.  Can you provide additional details about how you steam?  Any marinade, or just steam and grill plain?

The monkfish tails are about a half pound each, so that translates to about 10 minutes on the grill.  I grill fish on a gas Weber at about 450 F.


----------



## dcSaute (Jul 6, 2015)

use the grill to smoke/steam corn on the cob and poach the monkfish.  it's a winner.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 6, 2015)

tenspeed said:


> Interesting.  Can you provide additional details about how you steam?  Any marinade, or just steam and grill plain?
> 
> The monkfish tails are about a half pound each, so that translates to about 10 minutes on the grill.  I grill fish on a gas Weber at about 450 F.




We simply put the fish into the steamer insert of one of our pans and steam it until it just begins to turn opaque white, not fully cooked.  The rest of the cooking gets done on the grill.  We've never put any marinade on it because we typically treat it as if it were lobster.  It grills nicely and we dip it in drawn butter.  Pretty darn good.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 6, 2015)

Growing up, my dad always used monkfish to make "poor man's lobster."

Recipe here (replace the haddock with monkfish):
Poor Mans Lobster Recipe - Food.com


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 7, 2015)

When I had rape' (monkfish) in Spain I seem to remember it was grilled, and delicious.

Haven't seen it for sale around here but I haven't really looked hard and I suspect if I wanted it I would know where to get it.


----------

